# Gas or electric car in survival situation?



## Julia Slobberts (Feb 9, 2017)

I think an electric car would be far more useful. There is a good chance gas stations would be shut down, so you could be out of luck with a gas car. With electric though, you could at least try to charge your battery using solar power or something like that.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Any moving vehicle is just a big target in a "Survival Situation", whatever that may be.

Be the Gray Man.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

convert both to a gasifier.. and increase your carbon footprint, make jerky, and boil water all at the same time!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Julia Slobberts said:


> I think an electric car would be far more useful. There is a good chance gas stations would be shut down, so you could be out of luck with a gas car. With electric though, you could at least try to charge your battery using solar power or something like that.


You could recharge it with bicycle peddles, like old time transmitters. I am sure Tom Brands would have you doing the bicycle too.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

You can drive whatever you want, I won't be on roads or trails. I'll be on foot,cross country.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Julia Slobberts said:


> With electric though, you could at least try to charge your battery using solar power or something like that.


Dear Miss Slobberts,
... or something like that.

A Watchman


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Julia Slobberts said:


> I think an electric car would be far more useful. There is a good chance gas stations would be shut down, so you could be out of luck with a gas car. With electric though, you could at least try to charge your battery using solar power or something like that.


Hello Tom Brands


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There are pluses and minuses to both; I had a similar debate between sail boat and yacht and opted for the sail boat. 

Electric cars will be a paper weight in an EMP event. In a substantial grid problem / action / hack you'd need a serious solar array or generator (probably gas) to charge up your car. 

On the plus side an electric car is quieter. Gasoline is harder to get then electricity is to produce but then again alcohol is not that hard to produce for cars. 

Noteworthy is the far limited range of electric vehicles. There are gas vehicles that can churn out 400-500 miles on a single tank or even 600-700 with a few gas cans. You can't carry the batteries to add up to that.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This Julia, is he or she what, 10 maybe 11 years old?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The ideal would I think be, a gas electric with the gas engine being nothing much more than a generator set to power the electric motor and recharge battery. I have not seen this commercially made yet but I have seen someone modify a vehicle to do just that. How ever I would want a small truck rather than a car.

Perhaps most practical for now would be a electric gulf cart/ ATV with a gen set and some panels mounted on top. In another ten years I think a commercial electric with an on board gas recharge will be sold for small car and trucks. But for now the electric gator made by John Deere https://www.deere.com/en_US/product...les/t_series/te4x2electric/te4x2electric.page

Grandson is currently running a 2003 Honda Civic hybred that gets 54 mpg but it is a gas engine with a electrical assist no way to recharge the battery from a cord and it will not drive without the engine running. I see a lot of straight electric cars even in the midwest .

I have at least two neighbors with the John Deere gators here we just use them on the roads like any other car just do not go on the state highway with them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Forget the gas engine and look at diesel power. Older the better.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Saddle up a horse instead. They'll go a lot of places your Prius isn't going to be able to take you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe A Hybrid . But all electric will be useless in a madder of hours. At least with gas you have a chance of finding some. When thing get bad vehicles will not be high on the list .Remember the gas lines and S had not even H the fan. Wait a lot of people are not old enough to remember the gas lines. Please forgive me I voted for him.

Jimmy Carter 1979
Carter's "Crisis of Confidence" Speech . Jimmy Carter . WGBH American Experience | PBS


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

rstanek said:


> You can drive whatever you want, I won't be on roads or trails. I'll be on foot,cross country.....


If it is immediately after an event like an EMP and I have to get home I'm trucking right down the hiway or what ever direct route. It will take a couple days for people to start figuring out things, 3 days for the grocery stores to run out give or take and 4 or 5 days give or take for the hunger pains to start kicking in really good. That first day, day and a half is the golden hour.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Julia Slobberts said:


> I think an electric car would be far more useful. There is a good chance gas stations would be shut down, so you could be out of luck with a gas car. With electric though, you could at least try to charge your battery using solar power or something like that.


4X4 truck, no car for me.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a few older cars that have modern ignitions, but I can easily convert them back to points & condenser. I keep a few older distributors & coils around so I can convert almost any older 350 or BB chevy back to the 60's. Even have some Chrysler stuff to convert any 273-360 chrysler engine over. There would be plenty of gas around & the gas station are easy pickins with a proper pump. I also agree the first day or two is the sweet spot to get in place & secure the area when most will be disoriented & moving towards panic mode.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Bicycle


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me, I will take an M113 APC, re engined with a detroit diesel.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Me, I will take an M113 APC, re engined with a detroit diesel.


You keep that tin coffin I'll opt from a MAXXPRO, or a GMV lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> You keep that tin coffin I'll opt from a MAXXPRO, or a GMV lol
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


There is a practicality to my theoretical choice.

Lots of room to put ammo and food, most important, a track layer, needed around here.

Hey, I knew people who died in them, drowning, rollovers and B40 hits.

For the most part of a SHTF situation it will defeat small arms fire you would be subjected to.

Of course it would have the cupola with 50HBM2.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would go with gas, there are a lot of unnecessary, and entangling issues with electric cars. Like, how would you recharge with solar chargers? How much time would that take?
The cars take a lot of electric current, and a lot of time to juice up, even with an electrical plug in.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Electric cars are not worth the money, and with a disabled power grid, it would be impractical to try and charge them. Gonna use a generator? That takes fuel. You'll be using a lot of fuel to charge the car.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I keep 2 dual point distributors and coils for a ford in my cabinet. I use dual points because I only use 1 set of points at a time. That way if 1 set burns. I can switch to the other points fairly quickly with a match book. Oops, haven't seen match books in awhile. Better zip tie a feeler gauge set to one of the distributors


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

PG&E Unveils Plug-In Electric Truck - Top News - Hybrids ? Vehicles, Battery & Hydraulic Technology - Top News - Green Fleet Magazine

Interesting trucks.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

spork said:


> Saddle up a horse instead. They'll go a lot of places your Prius isn't going to be able to take you.


Spork, I love horses, and owned 13 all at the same time a long time ago. If you want to go grass power, go with mules. They are better in every way. I did see a very bright beautiful Morgan this afternoon though...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You could put a wind mill on the top of the car so it would charge the batteries when you are driving.


----------

